# Intel I9 12900 K mit Hitzerekorden trotz AIO



## KayGo (5. Oktober 2022)

Ja ich habe auch so ein Ding, den Intel I9 12900K und die gleichen Phänomene wie viele andere auch. Anstieg der Temperatur beim Start von Cinebench 20 von 33°C (Leerlauf) bis auf 99°C (Volllast) innerhalb von ca. 2 Sekunden. Dann kleiner Abfall auf ca. 94°C. Hier meine Specs:
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus Z690 Formula (ohne Wasserkühlung)
CPU: Intel I9 12900K
AIO: Bequiet Pure Loop 2 FX 360mm
RAM: 4x16 GB Corsair (Micron), 5200 MHz
OS: Windows 11
Ich habe das XMP Profil aktiviert. Alles andere ist Factory Default.
Das Gehäuse verfügt über drei BioniX P140 Lüfter für den Lufteintritt und über die drei 140mm Lüfter des Bequiet Pure Loop für den Luftaustritt. Die RAM's erreichen bisher maximal 45°C.

Ich habe den Kontakt zum Chip, zwischen Wasserkühler und CPU, mehrfach kontrolliert, so dass ich mir über die optimal mögliche Verbindung beider Systemteile sicher bin. Die beiden Halteschrauben des Wasserkühlers habe ich nicht vollständig angezogen, sondern lasse den Druck der Anpressfedern wirken. Damit kann die Thermalpaste zwischen beiden Wärmetauschern ihre Arbeit machen und die beiden Ausdehnungskoeffizienten von CPU und Wasserkühler ausgleichen. Dennoch steigt die Temperatur der CPU innerhalb kurzer Zeit (1-2 Sekunden) auf astronomische Höhen (99°C) und fäll ebenfalls in gleicher kurzer Zeit wieder ab. (?!)

Aus meiner Interpretation ist dieser extrem schnelle Temperaturanstieg von der CPU physikalisch eigentlich nicht möglich, da das Kühlwasser erhebliche Wärmemengen aufnehmen kann und damit auch eine gewissen Trägheit im Wärmeverlauf zeigen müsste, wenn... die Sensoren der CPU richtig platziert wären (Intel Spezifikation für I9 12900K=TJUNCTION 100°C). Zusätzlich würde aus meiner Sicht bei den Temperaturen das Wasser im Wärmetauscher des Kühlers (CPU-Kontaktfläche) anfangen Blasen zu bilden, sofern die Sidedtemperatur des Kühlwassers nicht etwas über 100°C liegen würde (habe ich nicht verifiziert). Ich vermute, dass die Sensoren der CPU anders arbeiten, als es bei anderen CPU's bisher der Fall war. Nimmt man den thermalen Durchschnitt aller Einzel-CPU's (via SIV=System Information Viewer), liegt dieser Wert weit unterhalb des PECI CPU-Wertes (siehe auch Bild unten). Auch der CPU-BIOS-Wert liegt weit unterhalbe des PECI-Wertes. Insofern können mindestens drei unterschiedliche CPU-Temperaturen angezeigt werden. Interessant ist auch, dass die Temperatur unter Cinebench 20 mit der ASUS "AI Suite 3" bei ca. 88°C ausgegeben wird und mit SIV eine Core-Temperatur (PECI CPU-Wert) bei ca. 99°C angezeigt wird. Insofern kann ich zur Zeit eigentlich keine verlässliche CPU-Temperaturmessung sehen. Wie seht ihr das?

Ich habe in einem Render-Test (Davinci Resolve) drei Stunden das System auf Volllast belastet (Render von Clips mit einer Auflösung von 7680x3840, 30 fps, 12 bit Farbtiefe, verschiedene Effekte und Korrekturen). Das System war stabil und hat im Durchschnitt auf der CPU-Seite ca. 220W verbraten. Die CPU-Last lag über den gesamten Zeitraum zwischen 90 und 100% (Windows Taskmanager). Der Luftstrom nach dem Radiator hatte nach ca. einer Stunde Laufzeit ca. 35°C. Damit war mir klar, dass ein Wärmetransfer von der CPU auf den Kühler funktioniert. Die CPU hatte nach SIV eine Core-Temperatur von maximal 101°C (siehe Bild unten PCK Core I9), AI Suite 3 lag bei ca. 89°C. Das folgende Bild zeigt die zahlreichen Temperaturen von einem im Leerlauf befindlichen System der I9 CPU, was jedoch ein Cinebench bereits hinter sich hatte. Folgende CPU-Temperatursensoren liest die Software SIV aus:
CPU Weight,
CPU BIOS,
CPU PECI (der Core Chip-Wert)
CPUTIN
PCK Core I9
MCH Core I9
Fast alle genannten Sensoren schwanken in ihren Werten im Millisekundenbereich. Über den CPUTIN erreicht bei Cinebench der Temperaturwert ca. 62°C bei ca. 219 Watt. Dieser Sensor steigt und fällt langsam, so wie man es von anderen CPU's kennt. Er gibt aus meiner bisherigen, vorläufigen Beobachtung den korrekten Temperaturwert des Systems CPU-Kühler wieder. Die anderen Werte sind offenbar interne, innerhalb der CPU-Kerne liegende Werte, die erst noch über die Kühleinrichtungen des Chips nach außen transferiert werden müssen. Wie seht ihr das??

Ein weiterer wichtiger Temperaturwert ist der "PCH Chip", den man in dem Bild unten sehen kann. Er fährt bei voller Systemlast langsam auf bis zu 82°C hoch. Nach Intel liegt die Arbeitstemperatur der verbaute PCH-Chip zwischen 45 und 90°C, wobei 108°C nicht überschritten werden sollten. Auch das finde ich sehr hoch, aber offenbar zulässig.

Das untere Bild zeigt noch im Max-Bereich Temperaturen von über 200°C. Ich halte diese Werte für zufällig bzw. ohne realen Bezug. Das gleiche gilt für die Werte von 1°C. Auch diese Werte haben aus meiner Sicht keinen realen Bezug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Leerlauf*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Cinebench 20*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Oktober 2022)

Was genau willst du jetzt hören? Bzw sehe ich dein Problem nicht .



Warum sollte das Wasser der AIO Blasen schlagen? Was du in deiner Schilderung völlig vernachlässigst ist die Trägheit der jeweiligen Komponenten. Die CPU kann zweifelohne in Cinebench und co in kürzester Zeit nahe der 100 Grad kommen und mit alltagstauglichen Methoden wirst du dagegen auch nichts tun können.



Jeder kleine "Transistor" erzeugt ein wenig Abwärme und davon gibt es mindestens drölfzehn...der Sensor wird da irgendwo zwischen platziert sein...die Ingenieure werden sicher nicht gewürfelt haben wo sich dieser befindet... wiederum kommt die ganze Abwärme langsam Mal beim Lot an und bittet den Heatspreader seinen Job zu machen, gemäß einer funktionierenden Hierarchie leitet dieser die Informationen an die Wärmepaste weiter, eben jene hat auch nicht so richtig Bock den Job allein zu machen und bindet den Kühlkörper ein. Aber dieser lässt sich auch nicht linken und schreibt ein Fax ans Kühlmittel. Das Wasser ist leider die letzte Sau in der Befehlskette und hat nur Pumpe, Lüfter und Wärmetauscher als Freunde, diese arbeiten dann auch Mal langsam im Gleichschritt...Ende vom Lied, es vergeht einige Zeit bis die "angestaute" Wärmeenergie in deinem Zimmer landet.



In eben jener Zeit hat die CPU aber bereits ihre Kotzgrenze überschritten und zügelt sich gemäß der Vorgaben ihrer Erschaffer.



Also alles im Soll


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. November 2022)

Bei SIV würde ich Auslesefehler nicht ausschließen. Jeweils aktuellste HWInfo-Versionen sind, gerade bei Asus-Mainboards mit teils eigenständigen Monitoring-Chips, die zuverlässigere Wahl. 88 °C PCH-Temperatur wären jedenfalls reichlich viel.

Zu den Beochbachtungen an der CPU:
Soweit wird Wissen, arbeiten die Sensoren bei Alder Lake genauso wi bei jeder anderen CPU. Sie messen die Temperatur möglichst nah an den CPU-Kernen, wo es naturgemäß wärmer als in der CPU-Kühlung ist. Im Falle von Alder Lake _deutlich wärmer_. 241 W sind für eine CPU dieser Größe extrem und deswegen wird die Wärmeableitung vom Chip an den Heatspreader zum Problem. Der rapide Anstieg bei einsetzender Last zeigt das deutlich – Wärme, die so schnell gar nicht in den CPU-Kühler abfließen kann, wird nur durch die Wärmekapazität des Siliziumchips gedämpft und die Materialmenge dort ist winzig. AM5-CPUs haben dieses Problem übrigens in noch größerem Maße.

Man kann den Rahmen geringfügig weiten, in dem man den Heatspreader besonders weit herunterkühlt. Bessere Wärmeleitpaste, besser aufgetragen, noch stärkere Kühlung. Aber das Potenzial ist begrenzt, denn schließlich arbeiten CPU-Kühler immer mit der Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Heatspreader und Umgebungsluft. Ist diese bereits klein, bringt auch eine weitere Halbierung durch doppelte (!) Kühlleistung absolut betrachtet nur wenig. Ich teste die Mainboard-Defaults mit einer Liquid Freezer II 240 aus; Bei 2× 120 mm 1.500 U/min darf der Core i9-12900K da rund 250-260 W abgeben, mit niedriger Umgebungstemperatur auch über begrenzte Zeit bis zu 280 W. Mit 2× 120 mm einmal 3.000 U/min und einmal 6.000 U/min schaffe ich bei offenem Fenster gerade mal 300 W kontinuierlich und 320-330 W kurzzeitig.

Asus' "auto"-Default scheint übrigens mit dem automatischen Tuning zu interagieren. Ich hatte ihn eben bei 250 W an der Throtteling Grenze, aber noch ohne Takt- oder Vcore-Absenkung. Nachdem ich die Kühlung geringfügig verstärkt habe, sank die Temperatur und der Verbrauch stieg weiter. Das ist sehr untypisch; eine nicht-Power-limitierte CPU verbraucht mit steigener Temperatur eigentlich mehr und eine power limitierte hat logischerweise einen statischen Verbrauch. Möglicherweise erklärt das den kleinen Abfall bei dir. Ich würde an deiner Stelle prüfen, welchen Verbrauch das System im Temperaturlimit maximal halten kann und dann ein manuelles Power Limit knapp darunter setzen.


----------



## Alexquad84 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde schauen ob du nicht Flüssigmetall verwenden kannst. ansonsten umrüsten auf Custoom Wasserkühlung.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2022)

KayGo schrieb:


> Aus meiner Interpretation ist dieser extrem schnelle Temperaturanstieg von der CPU physikalisch eigentlich nicht möglich, da das Kühlwasser erhebliche Wärmemengen aufnehmen kann und damit auch eine gewissen Trägheit im Wärmeverlauf zeigen müsste, wenn... die Sensoren der CPU richtig platziert wären (Intel Spezifikation für I9 12900K=TJUNCTION 100°C). Zusätzlich würde aus meiner Sicht bei den Temperaturen das Wasser im Wärmetauscher des Kühlers (CPU-Kontaktfläche) anfangen Blasen zu bilden, sofern die Sidedtemperatur des Kühlwassers nicht etwas über 100°C liegen würde (habe ich nicht verifiziert).


Setze mal ein Trichter auf eine Flasche und dann gieße so schnell ein, dass dir die Hälfte davon aus dem Trichter überläuft, denn genau dasselbe passiert mit solch einer hohen Leistungsaufnahme. Ein Kühler kann nur gewisse Temperaturen abführen und irgendwann kommt es dazu, dass mehr Hitze erzeugt wird, als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann. Zwar wirkt sich die Wassertemperatur auch mit darauf aus, aber im Kern wird sich dennoch eine gewisse Temperatur anstauen.



Alexquad84 schrieb:


> Ich würde schauen ob du nicht Flüssigmetall verwenden kannst.


Könnte man machen, wenn ständig mit Benchmark und Prime95 gespielt wird. Ansonsten einfach solche Leistungstests ignorieren und lieber mit Games und normalen Anwendungen austesten.



Alexquad84 schrieb:


> ansonsten umrüsten auf Custoom Wasserkühlung.


Selbst hier ist dasselbe Problem vorhanden, nur verschiebt sich dieses Temperaturlimit etwas weiter nach oben. Habe eine cusom Wakü inkl. externer Mora Radiator verbaut und meine Lüfter kann ich so laufen lassen, dass ich mit solchen Tests nicht über 24-25 °C Wassertemperatur komme. Trotzdem kommt es dazu, dass nicht ausreichend Wärme abgeführt werden kann und ich auch auf 100 °C mit meinem 12900K mit Cinebench R23 komme.

Mit 256 Watt erreiche ich noch um die 80-85 °C.
Mit 278 Watt komme ich bis auf 90-95 °C.
Mit 300 Watt kratze ich bereits mit einzelnen Kernen 100 °C an.

Mit Flüssigmetall hatte ich es mal mit meinem vorherigem 9900K ausgetestet und hab da etwa 10 °C mit derselben custom Wakü gut machen können. Mit meinem 12900K werde ich aber kein LM verwenden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2022)

Das ist genau der Effekt, den ich meinte:
Wenn man die Oberseite des Heatspreaders bereits recht kühl hat, Kann auch sehr viel mehr Kühlungsaufwand nur noch wenige Kelvin rausholen. Man müsste unter dem Heatspreader nachbessern, aber das ist bei verlöteten CPUs ein anspruchsvolles Manöver.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2022)

Mit LM habe ich zwischen IHS und Kühler den Übergang verbessern können. Aber dieser Vorteil hat sich nur mit solch einer hohen Leistungsaufnahme gezeigt. Mit normalen Anwendungen und Games, wo ausreichend Wärme abgeführt werden kann, hat es nicht viel ausgemacht. Die Gefahr das Flüssigmetall in den Sockel läuft, ist aber sehr hoch und dann ließ sich das Zeug nach 2 Jahren vom Kühler (vernickelt) und IHS schwer entfernen.

Für den Prozessor ist es zusätzlich dann auch etwas blöd, wenn für den Wiederverkauf die Schrift nicht mehr gut  oder gar nicht mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## Alexquad84 (2. Dezember 2022)

einfach mal die Videos bei der8auer anschauen da lernst du wie was wo.


----------

